# Help and Advice > Related Illness/medication/alternatives >  Guided Meditation

## Suzi

I have a guided meditation  which I find really helpful and love it. I can't share it though as it was done on the pain management course I did last year..
But I was looking for another one today and came across this. it is *NOT SUITABLE FOR WORK OR CHILDREN AS IT HAS BAD LANGUAGE,* but I think it was worth sharing as I liked it!

----------

magie06 (05-07-18),OldMike (05-07-18),Paula (05-07-18)

----------

